# Bipolar Tower's build



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

These are going to be my new towers. Sorry for little build pics I don't have resources to build these perfect. So I had to use some unorthodox way of doing so. Hand cutting everything pretty much. But It will all be sealed good and I have bracing in the towers. I'm pretty much doing a High Gloss Black like my subwoofer coffee table. Then Going to add some Brass strips on the sides. I'm going to polish them up real nice n shiny... Woofer's, Tweeter's, and Crossover's come from a Definitive Technology BP6. I still don't know enough to do my own crossover n such so I went this route. Got a deal on the internals.


































In this picture is a small part of the brass I polished.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

I recommend you round over the edges of the front and rear baffles and flush mount those drivers. How close is the internal volume of these enclosures to the original Def Tech design?


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

got the tower's finished and working on the top and bottoms. going to do them Piano Gloss Black and put These Gold feet underneath. Ordered the grills they should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I sanded and touched up the corners and laid out for the bottom cutout and gold spikes.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ridecolby (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice job. I like the clean look of the grill cloth being wrapped around the tower. How do they sound? Hopefully as good as they look.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I am very impressed on how they sound. they go all the way down to 30hz. They get pretty deep for each tower only having two 5 1/4" woofers. and the high's sound crisp. I think it was a good investment. Way better than my ENERGY Take 2 surrounds and center. I also bought a Definitive technology Pro Center 100. and that helped improve the imaging. Just need to get a decent receiver now. the one I have sux.


----------



## gvimhoof (Aug 25, 2009)

Greetings!

Is the cloth a sock that slides down into place, or is it on some sort of frame the attaches to the back? Very sharp approach!


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

its a sock that you tie down on both ends to stretch the material I'll post a pic of it tomorrow. Thanks for the complements.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow those look pretty nice. I can only hope that my build looks that impressive.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

top plate in primer.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)




----------

